# Turmeric for goats?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been taking turmeric lately (in a paste) and I noticed that it is supposed to be an anti-parasitic. I wonder if anyone feeds their goats turmeric for general health and well being and worm load...?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tumeric is good for a lot of things. Might talk with your vet about having a fecal done on a few of your goats. .then treat with turmeric and redo the fecal...he might be just as interested in the results as we are.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's supposed to fight cancer on top of a lot of other benefits. It's expensive to buy, though.


----------

